# server 2003 cannot connect to update itself



## suttybutty (May 29, 2008)

OK so I have been asked to look at the system of a local charity that has been running a server with Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition and about 8 clients all running Windows XP. Whan I have looked at the server I noticed that it could not connect to the internet, at first I thought this was a security setting.

However when I have looked more deeply I notice that it cannot connect to updates for Windows Server, or even the Antivirus.

I looks like something happened in 2006! and the server has not connected to anything online since! 

Since the server was installed they have had a member of staff go into the server room and change the tape on the backup drive every week and thats all that has been done since it was installed. All the clients have access to the internet and files on the server, all the users are set up in the active directory and work perfectly well. They are not using exchange server.

I have looked at the activity log and it shows updates being installed for about six months after initial install, then, in December 2006 there is an error entry that simply says there has been a DNS error. After that no more updates are installed.

I am guessing the first job is to get the Server up to date with all the latest updates, but how can I do this if I can't connect to the internet?

Has anyone come across this before?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do your network settings look like on the server? I think you posted this same question in another section didn't you?


----------



## lili123 (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess first of all you must have access to internet and check that your os is register truly on microsoft page or not?! i mean your operating system must have unique key not to be illigal version, then you can deactive your dns and then refresh ,after that again activate that, or again restart your server and carefully check your services all necessary to your domain are all start ,or maybe sometimes you need some services stop and restart again, then login, i hopefully you be success so soon


----------

